# PLEASE HELP



## roadtorecoverybg (Dec 7, 2017)

i am recovering from my dp/dr symptoms good but everytime i go in my room they seem to get worse again how could i get this to stop happening (i had a panic attack in my room a couple of weeks ago)
i just want to be comfortable in my room so i don't have to sleep in the living room for my symptoms to go fully away


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I guess it's about associations. Because you had a panic attack in your room you are now wary of being in there. I would try to make positive associations with your room to help move past the bad. I wouldn't force yourself, but gradually start going back in bit by bit and doing things you enjoy while there, like maybe eating something nice, listening to music and watching TV. You could try doing something that absorbs your attention, like playing games, so you forget about your bad experience while you're there. Basically just make it a nice place to be! Remind yourself there was nothing to worry about. It was just anxiety and everything's fine.


----------



## Young_DP (Oct 30, 2017)

I agree with the above post. Because you had a panic attack in there, going back in there stresses you out. I'm the same; my DP developed after a couple bad weed trips and now every time I smell weed being smoked (even just on the street where I know there is no way I'm inhaling it), I start to freak out a bit. The important thing to remember is that your room is just the same as any other place, but the thing that feeds panic attacks is the fear of having another panic attack, and since u had a panic attack in your room, understandably u feel panicked or stressed in there. The quicker you realise and accept the reason why u feel like this in your room, the quicker u can start relaxing and enjoying life again  hope this helps.


----------

